# Spray painting facts!



## GO Professional (Oct 30, 2012)

How much time do painters lose with Spray painting? (%?)

How do you estimate the efficiency for new construction painting?

What are the most common problems in this type of job? color, loyalty, efficiency, margins?

What technique would you recommend to maximize my painters time.

Any equipment tecnology to avoid boxing the pails?

Any help to determine if we should venture into this market or not will really help!


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

seriously?:blink:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

"Not Box Paint"? What Planet is your paint store on?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

robladd said:


> "Not Box Paint"? What Planet is your paint store on?


 Boxing it is a whole lot easier than wrestling with it!:yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You might want to start with one topic/question per thread...

What do you mean by "loyalty"?

Are you from planet Nibiru?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmmm...:hang:


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Spraying is a great way to maximize your painters time, how many do you have busy this week?

Not boxing your paint will keep your efficiency and margins higher, waste of 1 minute per pail!

If you are worried about margins stay out of the painting game and go to North Dakota to start an oilfield service company. Or do what the rest if us did and work to hard for to little until you figure out if this is for you or not.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Must be Certapro or a collage painter.


----------

